# Altima 2002 SE - oil pan



## jdog195207 (Jun 30, 2008)

This post is meant for information purposes only. A couple of months ago, my wife and I started noticing fresh oil stains in our already oil-stained driveway (we've been renting this place since November 2007). So I did a test by placing cardboard under the engine and left it overnight. There was indeed oil leaking from my Altima... It hadn't been easy to notice because the driveway already had noticeable oil stains.

The problem was a badly rusted oil pan. According to the mechanics, it was pretty unusual for an oil pan to rust out on a 2002 model. 

Excluding labor, the oil pan was replaced at a cost of $144 (oil pan: $132; gasket: $12) as well as two oil cooler pipes (2 pipes: $100; washer: $5.50).

I live in Canada and we've just had the most snowy winter in 37 years. I don't know if this was a factor in the oil pan rusting out but I thought I'd put this information out there for Altima 2002 owners. So watch out for oil leaks in your driveway.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

This rusty oil pan problem affects '00-'03 Maximas too! I've replaced several pans at the shop...


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

good to know...thanks jdog


----------



## aelegg (Aug 11, 2008)

*Oil Pan rusting Nissan VQ V6*

Our 2002 Nissan Altima with the V6 is also showing a rusting oil pan. We live in CT with some real winters. Not sure if they salt roads in the winter here or just use sand. 

I noticed it while changing oil last time. Like a 1982 Buick, the metal is rusting away from the inside out, bubbling the black paint. Soon it will be leaking.

Thanks Carlos.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

my 03 VQ has a rotted oil pan to lol....ebay 80 bucks


----------

